# Why are American Chinchilla Rabbits so hard to find?



## Elyssia001 (Apr 3, 2014)

I've contacted at least 10 different breeders in my area that claim to have American Chinchilla Rabbits only to be told they no longer breed them or they never return my emails. I realize their a critically endangered breed (one of the reasons they interest me) but they seem to be all over the internet. I've even followed up on several ARBA rabbitries, but still haven't heard back from them.

Can anyone offer me any advice on how to find a reputable breeder?


----------



## wv rare rabbit breeder (Apr 3, 2014)

I am in the process of getting a pair of AM. chins and a trio of blanc de hotots. I am getting them from a woman in Pocahontas county wv. I am in morgantown wv area. I also raise cinnamons and rhinelanders.


----------



## Elyssia001 (Apr 4, 2014)

wv rare rabbit breeder said:


> I am in the process of getting a pair of AM. chins and a trio of blanc de hotots. I am getting them from a woman in Pocahontas county wv. I am in morgantown wv area. I also raise cinnamons and rhinelanders.


 
Lucky! I live in SE Michigan, and I'm willing to drive to almost anywhere in MI, OH, and IN, but WV would be an entire weekend trip for me. 

Do you know if she ships or ever goes to shows in MI, OH, IN? Does she have a website, or does she go by word-of-mouth? Does she show her rabbits?


----------



## rhett (Apr 29, 2014)

Elyssia001 said:


> American Chinchilla Rabbits
> Can anyone offer me any advice on how to find a reputable breeder?


I wish I could because I am looking too!  I am in coastal Georgia.  Like Elyssia001 I keep finding where there USED to be AmChins or where there MIGHT be some in the future, or they are so far away, it would take me a week to drive there.  It just illustrates that this breed needs more people like us giving them a homestead.  Right now I am telling myself that this is all the more reason to not GIVE UP an raise a different breed of rabbit.  Peace!


----------



## Elyssia001 (Apr 29, 2014)

rhett said:


> I wish I could because I am looking too!  I am in coastal Georgia.  Like Elyssia001 I keep finding where there USED to be AmChins or where there MIGHT be some in the future, or they are so far away, it would take me a week to drive there.  It just illustrates that this breed needs more people like us giving them a homestead.  Right now I am telling myself that this is all the more reason to not GIVE UP an raise a different breed of rabbit.  Peace!



I think I might have found someone near by, and a ARBA is hosting a show near this summer. So hopefully I can come up with a few quality animals in the near future.


----------



## rhett (Apr 29, 2014)

Fantastic! 
Well, if I am still searching and not finding by the time you have a few litters, maybe you could sell me some.  By then I would probably be desperate enough to drive as far as OH.  I am excited for you!  keep us posted and good luck!  Peace.


----------



## Elyssia001 (Apr 30, 2014)

rhett said:


> Fantastic!
> Well, if I am still searching and not finding by the time you have a few litters, maybe you could sell me some.  By then I would probably be desperate enough to drive as far as OH.  I am excited for you!  keep us posted and good luck!  Peace.


 
Thanks! I've got my fingers crossed that some of the local kits will show strong show-qualities. I'm diving into with this ambition!


----------



## xoxocammyxoxo (Apr 21, 2015)

Revive the thread!!!!

So I'm looking for any and all information on any and all breeders within the US for AM Chin breeders.


----------

